# instead of a container for brining....



## lisacsco (Jun 1, 2007)

could you use a couple of trash bags together.  Seems that would work really well to keep the liquid all over the meat with easier clean up?
Has anyone tried this yet?

Lisa


----------



## jts70 (Jun 1, 2007)

Lisa,

I put a couple of trash bags inside a 5 gallon bucket, works great.I think if you just used the trash bags the liquid would spread to far , ziplocks on the other hand work great.


----------



## lisacsco (Jun 1, 2007)

I didnt even think of ziplocs, but when your brining a larger brisket or butt do they make them big enough?  And I have quite a few 5 gallon buckets and even a few 3 gal ones also.


Lisa


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 1, 2007)

Maybe it's in my head but I would be wondering what kind of health regulations are imposed on products that make trash bags.. I can't imagine they would waste too much time regulating something designed for trash.

I could be wrong..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Around here you can get those 2 gallon zip locs that work quite well. also those big turkey roasting bags would probably work great.

At any rate.. yes, I think anything that will hold the liquid and keep it around the meat will work.

Remember to use a non reactive container.. i.e. no metal buckets or pans. 

I get the best results from a 5 gallon bucket bought at Home Depot and cleaned with bleach.


----------



## lisacsco (Jun 1, 2007)

I was worried about the same thing with the trash bags.  The HD bucket is a great idea!!

Thats why I come here, you guys have a ton of ideas!!

Lisa


----------



## lisacsco (Jun 1, 2007)

one more question...

if I have the meant IN a bag, can it them sit in a metal container?  I have one of those big aluminum bowls, and could that be OK?


Lisa


----------



## domn8_ion (Jun 1, 2007)

Presonally I'd keep a dedicated 5 gallon bucket just for brining. That way you always know where its been. Give it a good cleaning after you buy it, and after everytime you use it.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 1, 2007)

yep..forgot to mention the dedicated bucket part
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I guard mine like a pit bull.. everyone has been informed of its royal allegiance to brining and brining only


----------



## jayfish (Jun 1, 2007)

They do make a food grade trash can liner for restaurants for food storage, but it maybe 
hard to get some. I assuming that lisaCSCO is in colorado springs and you may try Hobart Restaurant supply off of Circle! (if they're still there!)


----------



## lisacsco (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks jayfish :)  I'll look them up.

Lisa


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 3, 2007)

Hefty makes a 2.5 gallon zip-lock bag that is awesome for any oversized jobs you have. Look around for a large red-orange box.

I have used them to marinade 3 cut up chickens at once so they should work for a whole chicken or two when brining....just keep them in a pan in case you incur a leaky seal.


Good Luck and Good Smoke...!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 3, 2007)

Lisa -

Large Zip locks will keep the juices in. For smaller brines (10 lb turkeys, whole chickens or chicken parts) I use a big container I bought full of cheeseballs. Holds about 2.5 gallons of liquid. Even makes a great 2.5 gallon fermenter for beer. It's not a whole lot bigger than a gallon of milk and fits nice on the shelf.

The picture is of a 10 lb turkey laying on the boton of the cheeseball bucket.


----------



## zapper (Jun 3, 2007)

I bit the bullett and bought a couple of these plastic tub/totes for a couple of bucks each. These are 12 quart boxes with a lid. large enough for just about everything except maybe a streched out rack of ribs or more than 11 pounds of brisket (the ribs could be folded). I have used the same VAC PAC bags that stuff has come in to hold an overnight brine or marinade of apple juice. I also have a large glass lasagna dish that is handy. The tote in the pics is full of turkey leggs and a the white ball is an egg (Just testing the strength of the brine)


----------



## smokin for life (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh great I can see it now, my wife is covered in cheese, my litlle dog (a hot dog) is orange, all of this so I can get the jar. But that is a good idea. Thanks Debi


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 13, 2007)

You mean to tell us that you've never bought an item JUST to get the container!


----------



## navionjim (Jun 13, 2007)

Those food grade buckets are expensive, when I'm making corned beef I rub the hell out of the brisket and put it in a TURKEY BASTING BAG! They cost about 50 cents each are food grade and large enough to tie them off. A week later I boil the beef and just toss the bag and juice away.


----------



## dionysus (Jun 13, 2007)

I went down to the local Dairy Queen outlet and picked up a couple of the 5 gallon plastic ice cream buckets. They are obviously food grade, so a quick wash and rinse with warm soapy water and you are good to go. They even come with lids so they are perfect.


----------



## billyq (Jun 13, 2007)

You can go to your local restaurant supply store and get a plastic non-pourous 5 gallon bucket for about 12 dollars.  (at least thats how much mine was).  They are made of lexan plastic (non-pourous) and food grade which does not allow bacteria to get into all the microscopic nooks and crannys of regular plastic.  When I wash it, I use a ratio of about 2 cups water to a teaspoon of bleach, then rinse it very well.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 13, 2007)

I've gotten to where I see containers before I see what's in them!


I spotted a neat little stainless container at WalMart the other day that I know is going to be a portable mini kegerator soon ...


----------



## rowane (Jul 1, 2007)

I can help with that.

The bags used for regular, off-the-shelf, trash bags are made with the same quality standards as ziplock or other food storage bags. Your larger, busier, restaurants use them for marinates all the time.

So, don't be afraid to use them to marinate, brine, or any other meat soak.


----------



## mossymo (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a Rubbermaid with a lid I have dedicated for just brining. A few times I have smoked 6 turkeys, 12-14 pounds a peice. When I brine these I use a large Hefty trash bag inside of a large cooler to brine all 6 turkeys at one time. In the summer I keep ice in the cooler, in the winter the salt in the brine prevents it from freezing.


----------

